

DevOps Dave Comic: The DevOps Team - mackross
https://www.scriptrock.com/blog/devops-dave-devops-team/

======
ericcumbee
Anyone else read that to themselves in the Walt Mosspuppet voice?

~~~
scriptrockalan
More inspired by this:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjJCdCXFslY>

:)

